# Deworming Woes



## verbal (Sep 8, 2004)

Well, in the process of moving frogs into some new tanks, I've been quarantening them and deworming them with Panacur. I thought I was doing a good job but apparently not. I deliver the Panacur weekly dusted onto flies, and move the frogs into clean containers once treated. I remove fecal material daily from all Q tanks.

Today, I ran fecals on some female imitators that had three consecutive negative fecals approximately three weeks apart and were subsequently placed in their new home. Well, the're shedding larvae and eggs again.
Also, I have a female patricia that I can't seem to clear. She always seems to have at least one larva in her poop. I've been treating her for five weeks to no avail.

I'm beginning to think this isn't worth it. All of my frogs have been obtained from reputable breeders, and they all look happy and healthy.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

So once they started having "clean" fecals...did the frogs "seem" happier, or healthier?


----------



## verbal (Sep 8, 2004)

No, they seemed fine before being dewormed, and they seem fine now. Some of the frogs that have had clear fecals still have clear fecals and seem happy. Those that have worms still seem happy, despite having parasites. You couldn't tell be looking at them or observing them which ones have worms. That's what makes me wonder if it's worth it all in otherwise healthy frogs.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

I guess the only way to appreciate a clean frog is to have one become contaminated that DOESN'T do well once infected.


----------



## vet_boy77 (Feb 10, 2005)

Could it be possible that your new tanks contained the parasites and your frogs got infected after quarentine? Other possibil;ities include that the frogs are not getting an appropiate dose of panacure from the dust or you may be looking at commensal/natural nematodes that invade the poop after deposit. Additionally, depending on the parasite, Panacure may not be the most useful drug. Any way you could post pictures?
Best of luck.
John


----------

